# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Free Camping in NZ & Oz

## Australia

My partner and I are travelling around NZ in a van for 10 months (Oct-Aug) and are trying to figure out where we are allowed to camp.  In the states you always have to be in a designated camping area, do the kiwis have the same rule?  Where is it legal/illegal to just pull off the side of the road for the night?  Anyone been camping anywhere extra stunning they'd like to share with us before we get going from Christchurch?  Thanks for any advice!!

----------


## davidsmith36

New Zealand campgrounds range from free to around $35 per night based on the services and facilities available. They are often in great locations and provide all the services and facilities you need.Local councils are now able to issue fines to people freedom camping in non-designated places.

----------


## sukamin123

The forum content you shared has provided me with a lot of useful knowledge. I hope you will update more often. wheel spinner

----------


## online-translation

i hope u found the help u asked for

----------

